# Quebec only : Who will you vote for?



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2018)

I'd just like to know what kind of people do we have on Temp
just vote and comment why 

To all those who aren't from Quebec, please don't vote.
It would be very appreciated
thanks


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 18, 2018)

Personally, I'd like to vote for CAQ
Unfortunatly, I won't be able to vote because my official adresse is at Laval, but I study in Quebec City (300km away)
Why? Because we need fresh blood in our politics here in Quebec, we need C-H-A-N-G-E
whatever Francois Legault will do, it can't be worse than PQ.


----------

